# Some of my collection and beginning a "frog room"



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys!

I never really post on the forums but since we decided to start a frog room I thought it would be a good idea since I always enjoy seeing others build threads in progress. 

We have not yet decided on a rack system but will most likely go with large bakers racks since the majority of the tanks will be drilled for a drainage system. Also if anyone else uses a different rack system that works for the same kind of tanks I would be interested to see a picture/thread I know the bakers racks are efficient but Im not a huge fan.

This is an aerial shot of my Bastimentos tank. I got all of my broms in this tank from Tropiflora and the basties love them!








One of the Tillandsias in my basti tank. Never grown these in a PDF tank before but they do great at a higher elevation in the tank. 








This is a Fireball in my Basti tank and probably by far my favorite brom I have.








I dont remember the species name on this one but its another one from Tropiflora








Tank shot of my P. terribilis "mint" setup this tank has been going since the end of 2012 and my riccia has done better in here than any other tank.








I believe this is a type of liverwort that must have been a hitchhiker, nevertheless it looks great in a tank!








3/5 of my terribilis group just hanging out.








My female hiding in her favorite spot.








One of my terribilis giving me the stare down. They all seem to be very attentive of things goin on outside the tank.








One of my R. sirensis "0range" hanging out in a nut pod.








Female R. sirensis








There are a couple other tanks that are in the beginning stages so I will post some build pictures once we get started on those


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful tanks and frogs, nice work! You've got to post some basti pics too though...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing views! I love the green ficus walls in the background!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

tanks are looking good


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

Great looking tanks!


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Really nice reds in there. What lighting are you using?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

SDK said:


> Really nice reds in there. What lighting are you using?


Im using dual light fixtures on all my tanks with the Zoo Med ultra sun t5 bulbs. I think they quit making them though but im not sure I know they discontinued the light fixture that they are for so I might have to start looking for a new brand:/


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm curious what specifically you don't like about the baker's racks? The only thing that I can say bad about them is that in some applications, top opening vivs can be problematic but all my tanks open from the front so its not an issue for me.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Leahhonaker said:


> Im using dual light fixtures on all my tanks with the Zoo Med ultra sun t5 bulbs. I think they quit making them though but im not sure I know they discontinued the light fixture that they are for so I might have to start looking for a new brand:/


I use dual T5 HO bulbs on two planted aquariums with great results. I have been leaning that way for a 75 I am setting up for my Terribilis group. Your pics are finalizing that decision for me!


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

varanoid said:


> I'm curious what specifically you don't like about the baker's racks? The only thing that I can say bad about them is that in some applications, top opening vivs can be problematic but all my tanks open from the front so its not an issue for me.


Well the room that the racks are going to be in has carpet so I dont know how hard it will be getting them level, that and I'm not a huge fan of the chrome. I was just curious if anyone used somethig different for tanks of the like, but I've pretty much accepted thats all thats available


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I use racks from lowes, they're maybe more heavy duty but they look nice. I'm not a fan of chrome and this is flat black. Plus the shelves hold 800 or a 1,000lbs. 

edsal-72x36x18 Tier Steel Freestanding Shelving-Unit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cskelly (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish you would post more cause these tanks are great! Awesome job


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a bakers style rack and a couple Edsal racks. Both work fine but I prefer the Edsal racks.


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Shot of my freshwater shrimp tank in the frog room with cherry shrimp, also has pseudomugil gertrudae but they are pretty hard to get a picture of and not be blurry







Basti Shot. Parents were orange and golddust







My first batch of terribilis tadpoles this was taken a couple days ago, they are starting to pop their front legs now








More to come


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

couple more pics of the basti that first one was not very good


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Well There has been a LOT of progress in the frog room in the last couple of weeks, I'm expecting a couple new additions so I have some more build pictures


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Got the bottom drilled for a drain and bulkhead attached







ordered screen mounts for mister nozzles from Josh's frogs







Ordered a couple tillandsia from Josh's frogs as well


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Really nice setups and collection, Leah. It's nice to know that your frogs are well cared for. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

I decided to go with the new Fluval LED bars, very happy with this purchase. In my opinion the tanks look much better with this light than with the t5's. 







Found these at a local greenhouse







Bloom on the same tillandsia in picture above (second from left)


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my mints watching me while I was watching it 







Moss in my terribilis tank going through a reproductive cycle







P terribilis "Mint" tank shot


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

A large zoe in my orange sirensis tank:/







Offspring from my terribilis group, very pleased with the coloration







Another juvi. This one morphed out mid December


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Front view of a rack, both levels have the fluval LED lighting as previously pictured







This will be the tank my new pumilio will be going into. I will be doing a bromeliad order to fill up the tank as well as a little tweaking the position of plants, Its not the final product but at least its close.


----------



## Dartgirl (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow be fan of ur mints and there set up maybe in the spring u can ship my some tads or froglets


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

What is the red stemmed plant in your mint viv


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a begonia, the species is 'dejah thoris'


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Haha I am so in love with that begonia, and I've killed it three times in 6 tanks now.... I am a straight up begonia killer.


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I have plenty of it if you want to try it again lol


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

OrangeTyrant said:


> Haha I am so in love with that begonia, and I've killed it three times in 6 tanks now.... I am a straight up begonia killer.


Well, based on THIS and my own experience with Begonia species/hybrids, I'm willing to bet that it was too wet. There are a few viv proven Begonia you might want to try, before you jump into the less suitable varieties. Some good ones that come to mind are B. thelmae, B. rajah and B. 'little darling'. Some of the less twirlly rex hybrids are pretty easy too.

Looks like your frogroom is off to a great start, Leah! You will be out room in no time 

John


----------



## Leahhonaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys! 

I'm needing some inspiration for an upcoming build. It will be a 65 gallon exo terra that my terribilis group will be going into.

I would love it if people would post some pics of their terribilis set ups to help motivate me, also if anyone has any plant suggestions I would very much appreciated them!

Thanks
Leah H


----------

